# Desperately seeking Savannah 16h+ coloured, Leics area



## swalk (18 March 2010)

Does anyone out there know of Savannah, approx 15yrs, 16hands+ skewbald mare?
I bred her and sold her as a youngster, she was kept in Leicester (I think at Blaby Mill) but I lost touch with her in the late 90s when I moved down to Devon. I have tried to contact her last owner on her passport (many thanks to CHAPS) who I believe was in the Loughborough area but my letter was retuned as not know at this address. 
I would just like to know where she is and how she turned out, having lost her Dam last year at 31yrs old, plus I could let her owner know about her breeding, exact age etc.
I've a couple of poor quality photos to give an idea of her markings.


----------



## swalk (30 July 2013)

Thought I would bump this up again, just in case any one knows of her. Passport last registered to address in Loughborough.


----------



## OrangePepper (30 July 2013)

Search 192.com for the owners name


----------



## swalk (31 July 2013)

Unfortunately Passport society cannot pass me any personal details of the owner!


----------



## MHOL (31 July 2013)

swalk said:



			Unfortunately Passport society cannot pass me any personal details of the owner!
		
Click to expand...

But you can send the passport office a letter and ask them to forward it if you put  a self addressed envelope in stamped?


----------



## swalk (31 July 2013)

Yes, I have tried that....It was returned to the society as 'not at this address' so that is why I am hoping that someone out there may recognise her. It's a long shot I know.


----------



## slumdog (5 August 2013)

If you're on Facebook try putting her on 'horses in the midlands' also did she have a registered name? You could see if she's been registered with British Showjumping, (or British Eventing or British Dressage assuming you can search their records like BS)
Good luck


----------

